# The Joy of my life!



## Trumpetplayer (Sep 3, 2011)

Her name is Joy! She is a nice n' playful doggy!

Here she is at less than a month old, a month and some days old, two months and 5 days old and three months and 8 days old, respectively.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That last pic is precious


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Joy is a beautiful little girl, and I'm sure she will fill your heart with joy also.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my gosh she is soooooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## Bunch of Rascals (Dec 27, 2010)

What a cutie


----------



## Thorkim (May 27, 2005)

OMG what a darling dog!!! Love the colors.


----------



## B-Dawk20 (May 23, 2011)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

Aww she's so cute with her little dresses


----------



## Trumpetplayer (Sep 3, 2011)

Well this is somewhat a good and bad news for me. I had a talk with my vet today and he told me that the breed of my dog is not a GS, she is a Belgian Shepherd Malinois. That explains the uncommon colors she has and the short coat, but because of my inexpertise on dogs, i never noticed. That doesn't mean i will not love her, because i do as much as a GSD, but i think my stay on this forum is not valid.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Your stay is valid,lots of people w/ lots of experience and info no matter the breed. Your girl is a beauty!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Trumpetplayer said:


> Her name is Joy! She is a nice n' playful doggy!
> 
> Here she is at less than a month old, a month and some days old, two months and 5 days old and three months and 8 days old, respectively.



She is absolutely beautiful! Wow, I want her!!!!!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Trumpetplayer said:


> Well this is somewhat a good and bad news for me. I had a talk with my vet today and he told me that the breed of my dog is not a GS, she is a Belgian Shepherd Malinois. That explains the uncommon colors she has and the short coat, but because of my inexpertise on dogs, i never noticed. That doesn't mean i will not love her, because i do as much as a GSD, but i think my stay on this forum is not valid.



There is a Begian Shepherd Malinois who goes to the dog park everyday with exactly the same coloring and coat as your girl.

That dog is awesome and is highly attentive to his owner..He never takes his eyes off his human except to catch a ball now and then. 

He is always calm too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Welcome. Doesn't matter if your dog is a shepherd or not. I though it was just a sable pup with a dark mask, wondering how the vet knows this. But whatever. 

I have a Joy too, here is my little Joy:


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

she is a cutie. Did you get her from a rescue or a breeder?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She is beautiful!! I was going to say, she doesn't look like a GS. Either way, you're always welcome here! No matter what breed of dog you have.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Trumpetplayer said:


> That doesn't mean i will not love her, because i do as much as a GSD, but i think my stay on this forum is not valid.


Heck - if I can stay here with 3 Chinese Cresteds, a Cocker Spaniel, a Corgi mix and THEN a GSD and a GSD mix - you can stay here! 

We have many members that don't have GSDs - everyone is welcome!!

And your dog is STILL in the Herding category so alot of the things here will still apply.


----------



## Trumpetplayer (Sep 3, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> she is a cutie. Did you get her from a rescue or a breeder?


My brother in law knows a guy that her dog had a litter and he managed to get one for his mother. She did not wanted the dog because she has a chihuahua already so i took care of the dog


----------



## Trumpetplayer (Sep 3, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> She is beautiful!! I was going to say, she doesn't look like a GS. Either way, you're always welcome here! No matter what breed of dog you have.


What got me mad is that the vet, after 4 months of being taking care of her, he told me that he didn't think that she was a GS. I was doubting her breed since she arrived home.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There are several members that have Mals and we love them too! Same with Dutch Shepherds. Joy is such a beautiful little girl and I hope you stick around so we can see more great pictures of her.


----------



## Susan (Mar 19, 2010)

*Your girl is adorable...hope you stay around...we have an Afghan, GSD, Cocker Spaniel and a Havanese...quite a 'mix'! *


----------



## Trumpetplayer (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok then...I will stay!


----------



## Trumpetplayer (Sep 3, 2011)

Some recent photos


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! I'm glad you're going to stay!! I love Mals a lot, and I'm going to hopefully own one oneday after get my other German Shepherd Dog!! Mals are amazing wonderful dogs, very smart, and focus on the handler really, really, good!! Your pup is beautiful, and so very adorable!!!!


Here is my girl, Riley!!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

too freaking cute, i love the outfits!!!


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

I love Belgium Shepherds. 

Your girl is beautiful!!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! She's gotten SO big!!! Awesome


----------



## Trumpetplayer (Sep 3, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> Wow! She's gotten SO big!!! Awesome


Well had a chat with a person who has knowledge about the breed and she said that she is rather small in size for her age. Later i will take a full body pic so you can share your opinion


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

very pretty girl!! Glad your sticking around I want to see more pics as she grows


----------

